# havarti cheese



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I just love creamy havarti cheese. With dill is my favorite. I have looked through both of my cheese books, and Havarti is never mentioned.

Does anyone know anything about Havarti? How to make it? Culture?

TIA
Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.cheesemaking.com/includes/modules/jWallace/ChsPgs/8Havarti/index.html


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

wow. there's two steps in there that I'm not quite sure I understand, but thank you for finding that! I will try my hand at making that this spring when my girls are fresh.

Sheryl


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's Peter Dixon's:

http://www.dairyfoodsconsulting.com/recipes_havarti.shtml


----------

